# ماذا يجب أن يكون ترتيب أولويات العائلة؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

*ماذا يجب أن يكون ترتيب أولويات العائلة؟

لا يقدم الكتاب المقدس نظاماً تفصيلياً
 لأولويات العلاقات العائلية. 
ولكن يمكننا من دراسة الكلمة أن نجد مباديء عامة لترتيب أولويات علاقاتنا العائلية. 
من الواضح أن الله له المكانة الأولى: تثنية 6: 5 "تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك." يجب أن يكون قلب ونفس وقوة الإنسان كلها مكرسة لمحبة الله معطياً له المكانة الأولى.

إذا كنت شخصاً متزوجاً فإن شريك الحياة يأتي في المكانة التالية. يجب أن يحب الرجل المتزوج إمرأته كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة (أفسس 5: 25).
 كانت أولوية المسيح – بعد إطاعة وتمجيد الآب – هي الكنيسة. فهذا مثال يجب أن يتبعه الزوج: الله أولاً ثم زوجته. وبنفس الطريقة أيضا على الزوجات أن يخضعن لرجالهن "كما للرب" (أفسس 5: 22). المبدأ هنا أن يكون الزوج بعد الرب في ترتيب أولويات المرأة أيضاً.

إذا كان شريك الحياة هو التالي في ترتيب الأولويات بعد الرب، وبما أن الزوج والزوجة هما جسد واحد (أفسس 5: 31) فمن المنطقي أن تكون ثمرة الزواج – أي الأبناء – هم الأولوية التالية.
 يجب أن يربي الآباء أبناء يخافون الرب والذين هم يشكلون الجيل التالي الذي يحب الرب بكل قلبه (أمثال 22: 6؛ أفسس 6: 4) مما يبين مرة أخرى أن الله يأتي في المكانة الأولى. وكل علاقاتنا العائلية الأخرى
 يجب أن تعكس هذا المبدأ.

يقول لنا تثنية 5: 16 أن نكرم والدينا لكي نكون طوال الأعمار على الأرض وأن يكون لنا خير. إنه لا يحدد عمر معين، مما يجعلنا نؤمن أنه طالما والدينا على قيد الحياة يجب علينا أن نكرمهم. بالطبع بعد أن يصل الأبناء إلى سن الرشد، لا يبقى تحت الإلتزام بطاعتهم ولكن ليس هناك سن معين لإكرام الوالدين. يمكننا أن نستنتج من هذا أن الوالدين هم التاليين في قائمة الأولويات 
بعد الله وشريك الحياة والأبناء.
 وبعد الوالدين يأتي بقية الأقارب (1 تيموثاوس 5: 8)

بعد الأقارب في قائمة الأولويات يأتي الإخوة والأخوات من المؤمنين. يقول لنا رومية 14 أن لا ندين الإخوة أو نتعالى عليهم (الآية 10) أو أن نفعل أي شيء قد يسبب "تعثر" أو سقوط أحد الإخوة روحياً. 
إن أغلب رسالة كورنثوس الأولى هي عبارة عن توجيه بولس لكيفية حياة الكنيسة معاً في تناغم وإنسجام ومحبة. من التوجيهات الأخرى فيما يختص بإخوتنا وأخواتنا في الرب هي " بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم البعض" (غلاطية 5: 13)؛ "كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله أيضاً في المسيح." (أفسس 4: 32)؛ "عزوا بعضكم بعضاً وابنوا أحدكم الآخر." (1تسالونيكي 5: 11)؛ "لنلاحظ بعضنا بعضاً للتحريض على المحبة والأعمال الحسنة." (عبرانيين 10: 24).
 بعد ذلك يأتي بقية العالم في ترتيب الأولويات (متى 28: 19) والذين يجب أن نحمل إليهم رسالة الإنجيل 
وأن نتلمذهم للمسيح.

في النهاية، فإن الترتيب الكتابي للأولويات هو الله، ثم شريك الحياة، ثم الأبناء، ثم الوالدين، ثم الأقارب، ثم الإخوة والأخوات في المسيح، ثم العالم.
 قد نحتاج في بعض الأحيان أن نقرر الإهتمام بشخص دون الآخر لكن الهدف هو أن نسعى ألا نهمل أي من علاقاتنا.
 إن التوازن الكتابي هو أن نسمح لله أن يمكننا من تلبية أولويات علاقاتنا داخل وخارج عائلاتنا.

منقوووووووول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

> فإن الترتيب الكتابي للأولويات هو الله، ثم شريك الحياة، ثم الأبناء، ثم الوالدين، ثم الأقارب، ثم الإخوة والأخوات في المسيح، ثم العالم.
> قد نحتاج في بعض الأحيان أن نقرر الإهتمام بشخص دون الآخر لكن الهدف هو أن نسعى ألا نهمل أي من علاقاتنا.
> إن التوازن الكتابي هو أن نسمح لله أن يمكننا من تلبية أولويات علاقاتنا داخل وخارج عائلاتنا​.



موضوع جميل وهادف الرب يبارك مجهودكم شكرا جداا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل وهادف الرب يبارك مجهودكم شكرا جداا​


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2010)

> *إن التوازن الكتابي هو أن نسمح لله أن يمكننا من تلبية أولويات علاقاتنا داخل وخارج عائلاتنا.
> *



موضوع مهم جداااااااااا

شكراااااااااا ابو تربو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

*



في النهاية، فإن الترتيب الكتابي للأولويات هو الله، ثم شريك الحياة، ثم الأبناء، ثم الوالدين، ثم الأقارب، ثم الإخوة والأخوات في المسيح، ثم العالم

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع رائع وقيم
ومهم لكل اسره مسيحيه



*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> *
> موضوع رائع وقيم
> ومهم لكل اسره مسيحيه
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------



## ارووجة (7 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك


----------

